# 100 miles with a 2002 325i loaner



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Don't worry Richard, the Alzheimer's will make you forget all about this incident. :dunno:  *


What incident?:dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



Mike 325xi said:


> *Don't worry Richard, the Alzheimer's will make you forget all about this incident. :dunno:  *


or better said 'will help you not to remember'


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> What incident?:dunno: *


What are you talking about?? :dunno:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> What are you talking about?? :dunno: *


Me?:dunno:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> Me?:dunno: *


You *DO* have Alzheimer's :lmao:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> Feel the aloha
> 
> But Al is right, a wagon in that color, next thing you know you'll be taking up bowling. *


*All three of you are BASTARDS*  
  :flipoff:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Oh oh, Feel the Love  *


Please Alex don't tell me you've lowered yourself to the level of these 3 immoral SOBs


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> All three of you are BASTARDS
> :flipoff: *


That's pretty harsh from a wagon driving bowler.:lmao:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



PM 325xiT said:


> *Please Alex don't tell me you've lowered yourself to the level of these 3 immoral SOBs *


No, I was just reporting the upcoming events


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> That's pretty harsh from a wagon driving bowler.:lmao: *


Sorry didn't mean to offend you Mr. Blood sucking, tropical dwelling chicken legged old fella

Aloha:bigpimp:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> No, I was just reporting the upcoming events  *


The next event will be the *KFDG* being applied to Al and Mike Hawaii is to far or Vexed would be on the list too


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Sorry didn't mean to offend you Mr. Blood sucking, tropical dwelling chicken legged old fella
> 
> Aloha:bigpimp: *


But Mike does not live in the tropics and Al eats jellyfish...


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> All three of you are BASTARDS
> :flipoff: *


C'mon Ishmael...where's the love :lmao:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> C'mon Ishmael...where's the love :lmao: *


It's in the back of the minty wagon. :tsk:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> But Mike does not live in the tropics and Al eats jellyfish... *


I guess I meant to offend them:dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



alee said:


> *
> It's in the back of the minty wagon. :tsk: *


Good idea..........do you think Mrs. Phil will be game:dunno:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



alee said:


> *
> It's in the back of the minty wagon. :tsk: *


You mean this one Al??


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Good idea..........do you think Mrs. Phil will be game:dunno: *


Can you stand the cheesesteak smell in a confined area like that??


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> You mean this one Al?? *


:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> You mean this one Al?? *


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> You mean this one Al?? *


Mike, next time please tell us in advance before you post a spy pic of the next 3 Wagon


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

alee said:


> *I'm not sure if not having the sport package has anything to do with it, but my 330Ci definitely felt like it had much heavier steering.*


Oh its the sport package. I drove a 330i without it and the steering was way lighter.

Just to get us back on topic. 

On to the off topic:

At least your 325i didn't have them fugly wheels like on Mr. Minty's Vanagon. :lmao:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Mike, next time please tell us in advance before you post a spy pic of the next 3 Wagon  *


I can't even get a little love from the European board memebers


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



PM 325xiT said:


> *I can't even get a little love from the European board memebers  *


My buddy Phil, think of the great Alexfest, that thing will rock :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: 100 miles with a 2002 325i loaner*



ObD said:


> *
> 
> Oh its the sport package. I drove a 330i without it and the steering was way lighter.
> 
> ...


*You BASTARD*  
At least I had the balls to not get the I want to be like every body else bland silver


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> My buddy Phil, think of the great Alexfest, that thing will rock :thumb: *


You're right..............these guys are just trying to bait you into the Phil-slamfest I knew you were a good guy:thumb:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Just slammin them wheels not your color. Though it is kinda feminine. :lmao:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> My buddy Phil, think of the great Alexfest, that thing will rock :thumb: *


Sign me up:thumb: Sorry I will miss your trip, I am sure my *friends* on the east coast will show you a good time.:thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

ObD said:


> *Just slammin them wheels not your color. Though it is kinda feminine. :lmao: *


That's fine.........I was slamming your color and your inability to recognize a little style in the wheel department


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



vexed said:


> *Sign me up:thumb: Sorry I will miss your trip, I am sure my friends on the east coast will show you a good time.:thumb: *


I really hope it's not *that* kind of good time. If Alex is into that sort of thing... I'll just stay home and clean my wheels...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



alee said:


> *
> I really hope it's not *that* kind of good time. If Alex is into that sort of thing... I'll just stay home and clean my wheels... *


:lmao:

You mean you don't want to help Vexed clean his exhaust *pipes*:dunno:  :yikes:

As for Alex, only a real man would pick that individual combo :thumb:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



alee said:


> *
> I really hope it's not *that* kind of good time. If Alex is into that sort of thing... I'll just stay home and clean my wheels... *


You can stay home and play with your hose


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



PM 325xiT said:


> *You mean you don't want to help Vexed clean his exhaust pipes:dunno:  :yikes:
> *


I thought that sort of thing was impossible in his advanced age.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



Mike 325xi said:


> *You can stay home and play with your hose  *


It's a 25 footer. :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



alee said:


> *
> I thought that sort of thing was impossible in his advanced age.  *


:lmao:

You forgot about his addiction to the big blue V :bigpimp:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> :lmao:
> 
> You forgot about his addiction to the big blue V :bigpimp:
> ...


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> :lmao:
> 
> You forgot about his addiction to the big blue V :bigpimp:
> ...


:flipoff: :flipoff: :flipoff:

I am *not* the one who gets the free sample offers by e-mail.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



alee said:


> *I really hope it's not *that* kind of good time. If Alex is into that sort of thing... I'll just stay home and clean my wheels... *


Hey Al, the idea of staying home and cleaning the wheels is not *that* bad 

Since you have a bunch of M68s, we can make a team-work and then we go jelly-fish eating.

What do you think ?


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> :flipoff: :flipoff: :flipoff:
> 
> I am not the one who gets the free sample offers by e-mail. *


Does it really make you see blue?? Does the g/f look like a smurf?


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Ewww*



Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Hey Al, the idea of staying home and cleaning the wheels is not *that* bad
> 
> ...


Now I am worried about you Alex...we'll need to start the Prozac therapy before you come over here. :tsk: :tsk:


----------

